

Regular expressions are hard, let's go shopping - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/08/regular-expression-are-hard-lets-go.html

======
pudo
I'm sorry but I seem to be missing the deeper point here; the post pretty much
looks like a two-page description of a PHP plugin coder forgetting to put
[&\?] in a regexp. Please explain!

~~~
gcb
it's a two page _blog_ post. let's go shopping!

------
ncarlson
Am I the only one tired of the "Let's go shopping" meme?

~~~
benhoyt
No. Though the "meme" meme isn't too far behind. :-) Seems to me that "let's
go shopping" is merely an _expression_ or a _figure of speech_.

------
joe_the_user
_there's a plugin for WordPress (that hasn't been updated for years) that's
intended to highlight search terms when the visitor comes from a search
engine_

This functionality is wrong in and of itself, broken or not. I am sick of
sites which highlight my Google search terms. I already KNOW what I was
searching for, you don't have to tell me! I can search within the page if I
have trouble finding it - though these pages often also sabotage my efforts by
also displaying the search term somewhere. Just show me what your page
actually looks like. Do you think that because I found a summary of the page
on Google and clicked through that perhaps you should show me a ... different
page.

~~~
blasdel
That misfeature _infuriates_ me in Trac, partly because the highlighting is
_fucking neon_

------
henning
Wordpress and its ecosystem have such exceedingly great code quality. :/

~~~
jrockway
Automatic tests take too much time to write. I tested it in the browser and it
worked fine!

~~~
henning
What do you mean it didn't work when you tried it? It works on _my machine_
just fine, you must be doing something wrong. Noob.

